# Grooming Gone Bad...



## AshleyU (Jan 24, 2008)

My Shih Tzu recently went to the groomers, and they didn't do such a hot job. Also after those prices I don't think I'll be going again. Anyway, I want to groom her myself, but I need to know what materials to use. Could you help me?

If I do cut her hair, what is the best length. I know that most Shih Tzu's have the hair shorter on their body, and longer on their face and tail. Is that what I should cut her hair like now?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I think you should cut it all evenly. Also to get a good set of grooming equipment can cost hundreds of dollars. What did they do to make you not want to go back?


----------



## AshleyU (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, Durbkat they cut the hair all uneven, and they didn't cut around her toes or anything!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, that sucks. Where did you take her? Maybe they just got a new groomer and she just needs more practice? I would take her back up there and tell them you want someone else to even her hair up and to finish the job for free.


----------



## jdleggans (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear the groomer did such a poor job! You could always try to find another groomer, maybe one that is a bit cheaper?

Or, if you want to try and do it yourself, I suggest you buy a decent pair of clippers online. I bought some Andis clippers, brand new, for under $60.00 on eBay (retail price $199.00), and they do a great job on my Shih Tzu. I know there are several threads in this forum about what clippers are the best, if you do a search you should be able to find all kinds of information.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My experiences with professional groomers in my area was very uneven. So I bought a pair of clippers and just started doing the dogs myself. At the time I only had a cocker spaniel that needed to be groomed, the other dog was a short-haired breed. 

The first couple of times the dog looked worse than the pro grooming experience! But soon I started to get the hang of it, what blades to use in what areas, going with/against the grain depending on what I was trying to accomplish, and getting the feet/nails/ears/eyes all taken care of at the same time too.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

AshleyU said:


> My Shih Tzu recently went to the groomers, and they didn't do such a hot job. Also after those prices I don't think I'll be going again. Anyway, I want to groom her myself, but I need to know what materials to use. Could you help me?
> 
> If I do cut her hair, what is the best length. I know that most Shih Tzu's have the hair shorter on their body, and longer on their face and tail. Is that what I should cut her hair like now?


Did you take her to a groomer, or like to Petco? My mom was taking her cockapoo to Petco to be groomed and then I had a groomer recommended so she took him there and they did a horrible job...the cut was bad, they drained his anal glands and he ended up with an infection and needed to go to the vet...so she called and complained and they took care of their vet bills as well as gave them their money back for the grooming. She won't be taking him back there, and she's back to Petco. 

You may want to call the groomer and complain...if nothing else, maybe they will fix the cut and do around the feet and everything.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

It does take a lot of time to groom yourself and it's hard not to get really frustrated, but it's always worth a try. 

Before buying the tools, I'd try one more groomer. You don't have to go to a highly priced groomer to get a good job. 

I take Ted in and for a full groom; bath, cut, blow dry, nails cut, ear hair pulled, face & feet trimmed and cleaned up, and sanatary clip it's all of $30. But I bath Teddie myself and take him into have his nails clipped so the only time he goes in is once every 3-4 months just to keep him nice looking. If I have to I trim around his face and underside free hand.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Bummer on not being satisfied with your groom! When you pay for a service, you should be 100% satisfied with it - I would call the salon and let them know that you weren't happy with the cut. In most cases, the groomer would take your pup back to fix what was missed/what you weren't happy with. 

As far as grooming yourself, I'd say do a little research and give it a try. It's key to have good quality tools - a good clipper (I personally use an Andis AGC), good blades (I use Andis blades as well), shears and comb. I had a shih yesterday that got a 5F cut all over the body, which cuts the hair short, but not too short. Then again, hair texture varies between different dogs, and one length on one dog may look a little different on another. Use a 10 blade on sensitive areas, like the sanitary area and pads of the feet. When clippering, go WITH the hair, not against it. Be sure to get all the knots and tangles out with a comb before using the clippers, otherwise the blade won't cut through (the tangles). I would think the trickiest part about grooming at home would be not having any sort of restraining system like a table and loop, like groomers use. Maybe have someone hold your dog while you cut the hair.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

AshleyU said:


> Well, Durbkat they cut the hair all uneven, and they didn't cut around her toes or anything!


Post a pic perhaps??? 

I can understand the unevenness issue, but a shihtzu doesn't get 'cut feet' like a poodle would...

If you do cut her yourself generally a shih would have his tail left fairly natural; trimmed to make a more even 'flag appearance' to it, but not shaved even like the body. Same with the face; the beard, and ears would be left and trimmed shorter, but not usually even with the body...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

When they trim Snoopy's feet they trim it evenly with the body. See,


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Is your Shih Tzu a puppy, or a fearful, aggressive or bouncy adult? How often does your dog get groomed, when was the dog's last groom before this and did your request a cut that was appropriate for your dog? What qualifications did the groomer have? (As far as corporate or private shop groomers being better or worse, qualifications are really all that matter either way.) I agree with posting a picture here as well as calling the shop to discuss your options. Clipping your own dog isn't for everyone but can be done.


----------



## AshleyU (Jan 24, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> Is your Shih Tzu a puppy, or a fearful, aggressive or bouncy adult? How often does your dog get groomed, when was the dog's last groom before this and did your request a cut that was appropriate for your dog? What qualifications did the groomer have? (As far as corporate or private shop groomers being better or worse, qualifications are really all that matter either way.) I agree with posting a picture here as well as calling the shop to discuss your options. Clipping your own dog isn't for everyone but can be done.


 My Shih Tzu is a very playful pup. I hate to admit it, but since we have gotten her we have taken her to the groomers only once.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, being a pup who had only one prior grooming experience may very well explain the dissatisfying groom (no matter how qualified the groomer)!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly, on Snoopy's first time the only thing they did was the face because he was frisky and didn't want to make the groomer feel like a bad place. It sounds like they didn't care how your dog felt and went on and tried.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a Chinese Crested, and let me tell you, it was a headache finding a groomer that knew what to do with her! I eventually just read some grooming guides from several show breeders' homepages, and learned to do it myself. It's actually pretty fun, I think! Our gal is a 'hairy hairless' Crested, so she needs a shave about once a week. We'd go bankrupt going to a groomer that often! =P

Our first try was at PetSmart, and they didn't do a good job at all. They're also overpriced for their level of quality, in my opinion. Be careful, because sometimes a groomer will tell you they 'know' how to groom a breed, but don't really. If you can, ask if you can watch them work. If they refuse, or take the dog into a closed back room to groom them, I wouldn't use them.

If you have a dog breed that is uncommon, or requires a specialized cut, it's best to go either to a professional groomer or learn to do it yourself. In the long run, it will turn out better!


----------



## AshleyU (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanx for all of the great advice!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Pai said:


> I have a Chinese Crested, and let me tell you, it was a headache finding a groomer that knew what to do with her! I eventually just read some grooming guides from several show breeders' homepages, and learned to do it myself. It's actually pretty fun, I think! Our gal is a 'hairy hairless' Crested, so she needs a shave about once a week. We'd go bankrupt going to a groomer that often! =P
> 
> Our first try was at PetSmart, and they didn't do a good job at all. They're also overpriced for their level of quality, in my opinion. Be careful, because sometimes a groomer will tell you they 'know' how to groom a breed, but don't really. If you can, ask if you can watch them work. If they refuse, or take the dog into a closed back room to groom them, I wouldn't use them.
> 
> If you have a dog breed that is uncommon, or requires a specialized cut, it's best to go either to a professional groomer or learn to do it yourself. In the long run, it will turn out better!



there is always someone who says this and it is untrue. a lot of groomers do not allow owners to stay b/c they know most dogs are worse with their owners around, and there are a lot of people who cannot just stand there and watch. they have to talk, they have to baby talk the dog, they have to get in the way. im not saying their are not exceptions and that things cant be worked out, but the is a general rule amoung most groomers and just b/c they wont let you stay does not mean they are hiding something. also, the dog is a shih tzu, not exactly an uncommon breed

as far as the original poster, heres what i am reading. you are not satified with the groom, did not say anything to the groomer about it, now want to start grooming yourself, but hav only taken your dog in once to get groomed. wow this sound like it will be fun. if you do decide to start grooming your dog yourself, then im sure you will find out exactly why the groomer had trouble. if your dog has been done once or twice then it is almost a guarentee that the dog will be badly behaved. they need to get used to grooming just like they get used to everything else. so why dont you call the groomer and talk to them about the dog and why the cut wasnt what you wanted. they will probably fix it and tell you all about how to make the process easier no the dog.

i also just wanted to ploint out that everynoe immediatly jumps to the customers defense and says "that groomer sucks". there was only one person on here who said well how often is the dog groomed, and the original poster admitted to only one prior grooming. it isnot always the groomers fault, sometimes it is the customers. everynoe was encouraging this person to switch groomers, or better yet, waste hundreds on grooming equipment, when in fact, the groomer is probably not to blame.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Purplex15 said:


> there is always someone who says this and it is untrue. a lot of groomers do not allow owners to stay b/c they know most dogs are worse with their owners around.


I couldn't agree more. I have to stay when Ted gets his nails clipped, but that is because I have to help hold him. I'm also asked to stay for that part. (Ted is very touchy when it comes to his feet, rescue.) But if I'm not out of the building he is horrible when it comes to the grooming part. He knows you're there and would much rather be with you then getting a hair cut. 

I doubt he'd been groomed before I got him and the one experiance he did have was horrible because they were cutting matts off of his entire body. Now he's probably been 3-4 times in the past year and is fine. 



> as far as the original poster, heres what i am reading. you are not satified with the groom, did not say anything to the groomer about it, now want to start grooming yourself, but hav only taken your dog in once to get groomed. wow this sound like it will be fun. if you do decide to start grooming your dog yourself, then im sure you will find out exactly why the groomer had trouble. if your dog has been done once or twice then it is almost a guarentee that the dog will be badly behaved. they need to get used to grooming just like they get used to everything else. so why dont you call the groomer and talk to them about the dog and why the cut wasnt what you wanted. they will probably fix it and tell you all about how to make the process easier no the dog.
> 
> i also just wanted to ploint out that everynoe immediatly jumps to the customers defense and says "that groomer sucks". there was only one person on here who said well how often is the dog groomed, and the original poster admitted to only one prior grooming. it isnot always the groomers fault, sometimes it is the customers. everynoe was encouraging this person to switch groomers, or better yet, waste hundreds on grooming equipment, when in fact, the groomer is probably not to blame.


I'm not sure if the OP said where she got her pup groomed, but if I'm not happy with the groom I look for a new place. But again this was the first time the dog was groomed. 

I do think there is some pretty good info in this thread though.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Purplex15 said:


> there is always someone who says this and it is untrue. a lot of groomers do not allow owners to stay b/c they know most dogs are worse with their owners around, and there are a lot of people who cannot just stand there and watch. they have to talk, they have to baby talk the dog, they have to get in the way. im not saying their are not exceptions and that things cant be worked out, but the is a general rule amoung most groomers and just b/c they wont let you stay does not mean they are hiding something.


The two groomers I went to both allowed me to watch. At Petsmart, from a distance (behind the glass), and the professional groomer also allowed it. There's a BIG difference between not allowing an owner to get up in the groomer's way and interfere (which I agree is wrong to allow), versus not allowing the owner to see what's going on at _all._ 

Groomers are just like salons -- shop around and find one that you like, that has people you can talk to, and who will listen to what you want. Don't feel you 'have' to settle for anything just because other folks say you should.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I prefer to not let owners stay; but it does vary on a dog to dog basis...we have a lady who stays with her dogs everytime AND talks to them during the grooming process, and it annoys the hell out of me, because the dogs don't stand still...THIS is the main reason I prefer the owner to leave; because as someone else pointed out, the dog's will often be more nervous, OR the owner doesn't just sit quietly...they gotta talk to the dog and make the dog more agitated! 

However, if the owner keeps a decent distance, and doesn't address the dog I am fine with the owner staying if they want to watch the process.


----------



## groupiestuff (Nov 22, 2007)

Pai said:


> The two groomers I went to both allowed me to watch. At Petsmart, from a distance (behind the glass), and the professional groomer also allowed it. There's a BIG difference between not allowing an owner to get up in the groomer's way and interfere (which I agree is wrong to allow), versus not allowing the owner to see what's going on at _all._
> 
> Groomers are just like salons -- shop around and find one that you like, that has people you can talk to, and who will listen to what you want. Don't feel you 'have' to settle for anything just because other folks say you should.



I have a shih Tzu and the place I take it to, lets me stay in the room with him. I understand that some dogs get too excited and it's more work and harder to cut. I just would not be comfortable leaving my dog for 4 hours with someone who doesn't allow me to watch w/o some sort of great references. My dog was injured by a groomer one time and I don't have a clue why since he is good as gold and easy to groom when I'm there so I can only assume it IS the groomer if they try to tell me that he is hard to groom. The groomer that I use gets the dog done within an hour and hour and half. When they make the dog sit there for hours it can stress them out as well. My dogs eyes get bloodshot from the stress and I've seen other dogs with bloodshot eyes as well even if they act calm. My dog literally shakes on that table.


----------

